# PAULDING / Cobb / Bartow- Looking for Place to Hunt



## tjennings3 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am seeking to secure land to hunt on this year in Paulding, Cobb, or Bartow County.  I live near the Cross Roads Community in Dallas and would like to have a place very close (within 10-15 miles ideally) to home for quick hunts.
Open to a club, lease, or a solo deal with a private landowner.  I am fine with a "Bow Only" policy (obvious in Cobb).  
With the work I do I am forced to travel at short notice and planning on spending two or more days hunting somewhere further away will not work for me.  I am looking for a spot close by to spend a few mornings and evenings this fall.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheffield WMA is not far from you and Archery only.......

Fair deer population and some good bucks in the area...


----------



## tjennings3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion on Sheffield - I haven't been out there yet but am planning to walk some of it soon if it doesn't look like a lease/club will work out. 
How crowded does Sheffield typically get?  I have and will continue to hunt public land but on some of the smaller WMAs it can be impossible to walk far enough to actually have a spot to yourself - at least a spot you have confidence in.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 12, 2013)

Weekdays not crowded at all....Early archery season weekends
will have quite a few trucks.........

Northern tract of Paulding forest is close too....Fewer people
during archery season, and 4 day gun season......

Look for remote places on both WMAs......If you find a convenient
parking place and trail into the woods, Avoid it, and find remote  out of the way hardwoods or creeks.....

I live south of Crossroads just off Due West Road close to Picketts Mill
Battlefield...


----------



## tjennings3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks again 7mag.  I have been doing some short scouting trips at Paulding Forest and Sheffield WMA.  It is a lot to look at right now because everything is so green and dense and it is all new to me.  Of course that is part of the fun.

BTW, I live in pretty much the same area, off Dallas Acworth Highway across from Mt. Tabor Road.

Still open to any clubs or small leases in the area if anyone knows of some openings I would appreciate any information.


----------



## Bcoopsmail (Aug 23, 2013)

Look up Etowah sportsman club.  Great club!!  5300 acres with 80 members.  Never crowded tho.


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cobb Corp property is really close.  I'm in the same boat as you and live in the same radius as you.  I pay $10 and bow hunt Cobb Corp.  I don't hunt it religiously like some over there but I do usually kill one (doe) a year.  Look into Allatoona Army Corp too.  They opened up multiple areas.  It's cheap too.  Both permits are already filled but look into it next year.  This is your best two cheapest options unless you can find a land owner nearby.

Good Luck


----------

